# Soapalooza



## dixiedragon (Mar 7, 2016)

*Soapalooza close out*

*Fragrance Oil Closeout!*

*All the retail size (1 oz, 4 oz, 8 oz, and 16 oz) fragrance oils at Soapalooza are being closed out! Drum sizes in the 5, 10, and 25 lb size will REMAIN available for all fragrances except for the ones in the Clearance category.*

In Stock fragrances orders will be shipped on a first come first serve basis. Here is a coupon to get 20% off your next order of $50 or more of the IN STOCK, Retail (1, 4, 8, or 16 oz sizes) sizes. NOTE: 5, 10, and 25 lb drums are not available for this discount, as they are already discounted. *COUPON CODE is: **CLOSEOUT** and must be applied to your order during checkout.*

Grab the BEST SELECTION NOW here in our IN STOCK Fragrance collection: *IN STOCK FRAGRANCE CLOSEOUT*

I will only be selling Wholesale Special Order fragrances in the 5, 10, or 25 lb drum sizes moving forward *as the current stock in the warehouse depletes.* I realize many of you are unable to purchase 5 lb minimum increments, however, my business model has changed to studio classes and training. We will be moving to Richmond, Va in the summer of 2017 where we will have a larger studio space focuses strictly on training.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 7, 2016)

I've never ordered from them: are there any must have's?


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 7, 2016)

Noooo!!!!!  Their Bonsai is my favorite scent!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 7, 2016)

Their Cantaloupe Lily is really nice too.  I have a couple others I haven't soaped with yet.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 7, 2016)

I've got some but I haven't soaped them yet. The Bourbon de Vanille is sort of meh - just a generic vanilla to my nose, not that special vanilla-extract scent that I'm looking for.


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 7, 2016)

I just put 11 in my shopping cart.  Because I'm independently wealthy and have 5,000 sq ft of space.  Now to balance the checkbook before I hit that "checkout" button...

ETA: it's a done deal.  I've ordered

Blue Chamomile, Aloe & Yucca, Bungle in the Jungle, Cherokee Princess, Magnolia Rhapsody, Raspberry Tomato Leaf, Vanilla Tropics, Vanilla Orchid Blossom, Yuzu Satsuma, Lime Sugar and Salty Sailor.

This should be interesting.  I hope I don't fall in love with a FO that I won't be able to get again.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 7, 2016)

I had put myself on FO timeout. Really. I've only soaped 1 of the FOs I got from them last time they had a sale! Somebody talk me down!


----------



## osso (Mar 7, 2016)

I've contemplated ordering lots of times. I'm kind of glad I didn't fall in love with something I won't be able to get anymore.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah, I'm a bit surprised by this. Is somebody else going to be carrying their FOs in the smaller sizes? I guess they make most of their money teaching classes vs selling FOs?


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 7, 2016)

It would be interesting to find out who their supplier is.  As Carrie at Nurture has pointed out, many places source their FO's and micas from the same suppliers.  Maybe we can find someone else carrying them.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks for posting this, Dixie! I was able to snag a goodly amount of their Bossa Nova. It's the only FO I use from them anymore since they stopped carrying one of my other faves (Yellow Rose of Texas), and made it so you had to order my remaining other fave (Rosemilk) in quantities of 25 lbs (so not happening!). 



			
				dixiedragon said:
			
		

> Is somebody else going to be carrying their FOs in the smaller sizes?


 
There's a company called Fragrance Laboratory (CEO Cindy Gooding) that sells a handful of their FOs. Interesting back story there..... back around 2011-2012 or so, Kelly Bloom (CEO of Soapalooza) was going through some personal troubles, decided to leave the FO business, and sold the trademark to her original FO company, SouthernSoapers, to Denice Mercelli of Full Moon Herbs, who then got permission to license the SouthernSoapers FO codes. Kelly Bloom still held onto the ownership of the codes from what I understand, but Denise's licensing of them gave her permission to sell them, which means that any FO one used to buy from Southern Soapers could now be bought from Denise (if Denise chose to stock them)....... Very shortly thereafter in 2012, though, Denise suddenly and tragically passed away, and from what I understand, Denise's husband sold Denise's FO business along with whatever licensing rights she had of the SouthernSoaper's FO codes over to Cindy Gooding of soapmakingfrangrance oils (Denise's best friend), which is has now been renamed FrangranceLaboratory. It's all really confusing, but the bottom line for what it's worth is, you can still buy a handful of the same FOs from FragranceLaboratory.


IrishLass


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 7, 2016)

I feel like I just read the "begat" section of Genesis!

So far I've refrained from ordering but they have such unique sounding fo's. Probably never ordered from them before due to their pricing.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 8, 2016)

Dang it, there she goes again. I have a few I use regularly like Big Sur. I hate it when Kelly quits selling her fo's


----------

